# Tim Grounds



## nickwesterholm

Anyone give me any info on their opinion on the Hunter G 007. All opinions welcome. Thanks


----------



## nickwesterholm

any input welcome. thanks


----------



## Goosewhisperer26

Although I have no experience with this call I have heard sound files on it and I really liked how it sounded. From what i heard its a good attention getter because it was loud and sharp..


----------



## CompetitionHunter

I Can tell you about the Super mag......you need ALOT of air. Hope you dont smoke........


----------



## diver_sniper

CompetitionHunter said:


> I Can tell you about the Super mag......you need ALOT of air. Hope you dont smoke........


You must have your guts goofed up, I've never come across a working Super Mag that needed any more air than most other calls.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I can blow my Super Mag a long time on one breath of air.


----------



## CompetitionHunter

Could be tuning but i doubt it. I send it to Tim himself for a replacement reed and tuning. Did'nt tell him to replace the guts though.... that could be my problem. But you would think that if he seen they needed to be replaced he would.

Maybe I need to quit smokeing???


----------



## diver_sniper

Is it a poly carb or acrylic? I have a poly carb that I wore out, it doesn't work anymore... it does take a ton of air to get a really bad sound, but that's not at all how it always was. Maybe this is your case too.


----------



## CompetitionHunter

It's a clear acrylic. Nice looking call. But would like to get the sound that people talk of. Maybe it is the guts.


----------



## diver_sniper

Does it blow the same way it did when you first got it? Do you have other calls you are compairing it too or is this your only one?

I was talking to Sean Hammock about mine at game fair, he said he always had trouble tuning Super Mags. I guess I have too.

One thing you might want to check, only do this if you're comfortable with taking it apart and know you can get it back in tune. The wedges they had to use on some Super Mags came to them just a fraction of an inch too small, so they didn't hold the reed in quite as tight as it should have. So they just put little pieces of tape on them to make them tighter. I don't know how many that happened to, or if it happened to any of the acrylics, but it happened to mine. So you could maybe check to see if there's any tape there, if not you could try putting some on. I like to get crafty when a call isn't working, it might not be a good idea if you don't want to take it apart though.


----------



## CompetitionHunter

I have takin it apart the same day it came back from grounds because it didnt sound right. I was caparing it it to my FSMH and the Zink power clucker, and my Sean Mann Shorty. Just takes tooooooo much air. Maybe a guts replacement. The reed is brand new. But maybe out of sinc if it needs guts.


----------



## diver_sniper

Check for tape, try some different guts, if that don't work, I dunno what to say. I'd gladly try to tune it for you, but this is kind of the internet, so if ya can't e-mail it to me, I'm only as much help as my keyboard allows me to be.

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## nickwesterholm

pro super mags and super mags are identical gut systems i have an acrylic pro super mag and the guts got screwed up. i bought it cheap off ebay. i called tim talked to him personally and sent him the call with twenty dollars he asked me how much air i put into the call. i told him medium, but he said anything from light, medium, or a lot of air. he can tune it to your liking. for 20 bucks i got mine completely retuned and he sent me a complimentary decal for my vehicle. good luck to you. don't put anything on the reeds and send it to tim. he might not like it. just my opinion. if you need his number pm me


----------



## CompetitionHunter

Thanks...I have his number. I will try and doing that.


----------



## diver_sniper

I've fixed a few calls, all poly carbs, with just a piece of scotch tape on the wedge and a razor blade to trim the reed. Obviously you don't want to do this to a reed if you don't have a back up, but it can be done.

One last question, is this a acrylic Super Mag, or a Pro Super Mag?


----------



## CompetitionHunter

Super Mag



> Check for tape, try some different guts, if that don't work, I dunno what to say. I'd gladly try to tune it for you, but this is kind of the internet, so if ya can't e-mail it to me, I'm only as much help as my keyboard allows me to


Would'nt that be the cure?


----------



## diver_sniper

You sure could try it if you know to get it back together afterwards. Just get the wedge clean and dry, take a piece of scotch tape and put it over the flat side of the wedge. Then take a razor blade and cut along the edges so the tape is nice and neat on there, don't want any extra crap hanging off it. Then just put it back together and see if she'll sing.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

I'd wait for Grounds' new call comin out this summer and then decide


----------



## averyghg

what's he comin out with?


----------



## nickwesterholm

tim's got a new call coming out. oh boy. i can't wait. :beer: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper

I guess it's all he can do to keep up with Zink and Foiles. Those boys get their name and face plastered on everything, poor Grounds doesn't get as much publicity. Even though his calls have been around the block twice as many times as Zink's and Foile's have been.

But anyway, spill it, what's this new call gonna be?


----------



## averyghg

did any of u guys know that foiles stole the straight meat name from grounds???? Thats pretty F'd up


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Hes comin out with a new short reed called real thang and new flute with a metal reed called the old school. Talks of the real thang have said it is better than a supermag is


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I've tried 3 grounds calls. The half-breed, which takes some getting used to, but doesn't take much air, the original acrylic supermag, and the triple crown, which is "supposed" to be already pretty much broken in. Not my words, but from the mouth of Kelley Powers himself. Both supermag versions are VERY tough to blow and take a tremendous amount of air to operate correctly and NO I'm not a smoker or asthmatic. I tuned my first supermag, but after that headache I won't dare touch the guts on the triple crown. IMO the supermag is not an easy call to tune, and I would hate to imagine taking one apart in the field to do so. I would suppose making it easier to blow would require shaving the reeds for the same tone. This is exactly why the triple crown I've got now is listed in the classified section!
HM


----------



## bandman

PSM's turn over like no other and are crisp to the bone! All I can say is mine is absolutely perfect for me! I like my other calls plenty good but they still don't hold a candle to how much I love blowing on my camo swirl.


----------



## diver_sniper

I'll agree bandman, I don't have a PSM, but I've blown them and they are amazing, it's on the list next. Either that or a "Shore Thing". Probably just gonna get both.


----------



## averyghg

If u can't blow an acrylic PSM, its either tuned terribley wrong or u just don't know how to blow a short reed


----------



## bandman

To be perfectly honest, I really don't have a clue why I keep spending my money on more and more calls. I have everything I'll ever need in that one call and I know I'm not going to find another call that compares so I just need to stop and buy one more PSM just for a backup. I just like to fool around w/ em' and compare em' constantly. The sad thing is; I still don't see the end! Oh well, whata ya do? :-?
Diver, get em' both and let me know what you think of the "shore thing" but make sure you get the PSM first and foremost! :wink:


----------



## bowen21601

I bought mine from Tim when he came to Easton like 5 years ago since that time it has definitely became my #1 call on the lanyard. It probably gets hunted about 40 days a year killing geese routinely. It's got a pretty good range for me and QUICK response. A few friends didn't like it at first but since its a little high before you get use to it, but man it can talk.

Overall, great call that can take a total beating and stay tuned as it continues to call geese of the neighboring rigs too


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I dunno it's really hard for me to want to try another grounds product.

You can say all you want about me not knowing "how" to blow a shortreed, but when I buy a triple crown call from the grounds rep at a show, blow it in front of him, then let him blow it, he decides it doesn't sound right...i agree. For the low price of $10 he can tune it for me. My A$$ I just bought it from the guy!! :eyeroll: 
I'm sorry Averyghg...you can call jeff foiles whatever you want, accuse him of stealing someone's name, etc. BUT neither Jeff himself, nor any of his reps have EVER treated me like that!! I depend on my gear and the people who stand behind it...things like that can leave a bad taste in your mouth ya know.


----------



## diver_sniper

My only beef with Foiles is that his first movies were pretty sick. They tried to have every bird destroyed before it hit the ground. I don't care what anyone says, when a bird is hit and folds up, it does not need 3 more rounds in it. It's a goose in a field and he has a good dog, it's not going anywhere.

Second beef, he makes a lot of jokes about wanting to break laws at his seminars. Even if he is kidding, it's that bad taste thing Hatchetman was talking about.

He was real nice to me when I bought a call from him though. Big Shawn was real good too.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

I got ya diver!! :beer: I *Try* as hard as I can to focus on a person's product and how they take care of their customer, while I may disagree with how foiles represents his hunting style, the man makes a great call and backs it up with great service, no questions asked. Anybody certainly has the right to not buy his product!! Maybe my experience with grounds was a fluke, but I have a growing intolerance for wasted time my friends....probably the start of old fart syndrome at 32 Oh Well!! 
:beer:


----------



## CompetitionHunter

At least you agree with me hachetman... Supermags take alot of air! Im going to try replacing the guts and see if that works before I decide to sell it.


----------



## nickwesterholm

i met jeff foiles in fargo at scheels this past fall and he was real nice to me me. gave me a personal lesson on calling and let me blow one of the calls on his laynard. but when he asked which call i was going to buy and i said i didn't have any money on me and he told me to get the hell out of here. i won't be a foiles call ever again or give him the time of day.


----------



## CompetitionHunter

You should have at least told him you where going to buy a Zink or something


----------



## nickwesterholm

to be honest i don't own a zink call. right now my laynard is a two grounds calls pro super mag and a hunter g 007. both great calls. a tall timber buck gardner and a primos orignal wench. my next purchase will be a rnt original and after that will be a zink call. not sure which one. either a rh-1 or a lm-1 can't decide. don't need more calls...just want them


----------



## diver_sniper

Nick,

No exaggeration? He was really that big of a jerk?


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Man...I find it hard to believe Jeff would let you blow on one of the calls from his lanyard, and give you a personal lesson, and otherwise be completely respectful to you, and just "go off" on you and tell you to "get the hell out of here" when you didn't have enough money to buy one of his calls! Call makers hear the "not enough money" speech all the time at the shows.

Nick....are you sure he wasn't provoked? oke: Did you share some of your thoughts on how you thought your grounds calls were "better" than his? Did you have a buddy shopping with you that said something off tune?

*I'm not making accusations*, but all the time at the shows you'll see the "goose calling experts" visiting call makers for no other purpose than to insult or heckle the makers, or tell them how much better X call or Y call is than theirs. Maybe he was ****** 'cause he thought you were one of these people; if this were the case, telling you to "get the hell out of here" would be polite....

My grandpa used to say of such matters:
Like bringing a sack lunch into a 5-star restaurant.

I've never been shown disrespect from any of the call makers I've visited. I can't blame the grounds rep for trying to put a 10 spot in his pocket, he was still respectful, even though I didn't agree with him.

If Jeff really was that way to you out of sheer spite, then he will dig his own grave eventually.

HM


----------



## CompetitionHunter

Find it hard to belive that not buying one of his calls would put that much of a hole in his pocket to be an a$$ hole to you.


----------



## diver_sniper

I dunno, I've heard things about him not being to nice to people that show up wearing a T-shirt from another call maker. There's an old topic on here somewhere where someone said something about him not giving them the time of day because they had a Zink t-shirt on or something. I can't remember which topic it is though... Maybe someone with a sharper memory can dig it up.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Diver....Unfortunately there are people who feel so strongly about their calls that they make it their duty to deck themselves out in their brand X call hats, t-shirts, etc., take themselves to the shows with only one purpose in mind: To go to Call Y's booth, piss someone off and then talk about what a jerk they are on a forum. It's America, and you're allowed to wear a Zink shirt to a Foiles or a Grounds Booth & vice versa, but as Americans, they have the right to refuse service to you as well...rightfully so; it's disrespectful. 
You wouldn't wear a competitors shirt to a call booth for exactly the same reason you wouldn't flash gang signs in 5-points, or go barefoot into a restaurant, or read a nudie mag in church. Any smart individual can see you will get a reaction for your disrespectful behavior, and rightfully so. Yet people still choose to do this type of thing, and get offended at the reaction they get?? :eyeroll:

Anyone else on board here, or am I way off?? :homer:


----------



## averyghg

> You can say all you want about me not knowing "how" to blow a shortreed, but when I buy a triple crown call from the grounds rep at a show, blow it in front of him, then let him blow it, he decides it doesn't sound right...i agree


Ill be honest with you, when i blew one at the sportsmans warehouse i thought it was kinda crappy and decided not to buy it. Then a buddy of mine let me blow his and i seriously thouhght it was the best sounding call on the market today. He had tim re-tune it for him at a show, so maybe after u buy them you have to send em in to get re-tuned by Tim. Kinda a $hitty deal but they seriously sound awesome when they are tuned right



> I'm sorry Averyghg...you can call jeff foiles whatever you want, accuse him of stealing someone's name, etc. BUT neither Jeff himself, nor any of his reps have EVER treated me like that!!


I honestly don't mind Jeff, i was just stating that because i heard he stole the name and was wondering if anyone else heard that too. My first call was the SMH. The reed started cracking half way through the season after i first bought it. I sent it in and he gave me a new reed and a tune job for free, so i was pretty happy with that. I do also like his videos.



> For the low price of $10 he can tune it for me. My A$$ I just bought it from the guy!


I don't know about Tim's reps, but he himself is an awesome guy, I called him and left him a message because i was wondering why my reed was cracking so often. He called me back and told me everything i wanted to hear. He also gave me his cell phone number(which he told me to please DONT give it out to the world) and told me to call him if i had any other questions. So i did, and he answered them. He's a great guy and would go out of his way to help anyone who bought one of his products, all you have to do is call him! Hatchetman, i bet if u would called Tim he would definitely tuned it for free and chewed that rep out a new one


----------



## diver_sniper

I went into Foiles tent with a Grounds shirt on. There's nothing wrong with that if I don't have the intention of bothering anyone. The guys I dealt with cracked some jokes. No big deal. Foiles tried to buy it off me, I just kinda laughed at him, I don't know how serious he was, probably very. But I spent 130 bucks on a call, so there was no way anyone was gonna give me any real crap.

I'll agree, anyone that walks up to a both and tries to start trouble is a jerk. But it's wrong for someone to walk up to that same booth and get turned down just because he has the t-shirt of a different company on. If Foiles(or anyone, I'm just using his name as an example) were to refuse service like you said, he is only killing himself. How does he know what that person really blows? Maybe that kid has 8 Foiles calls hanging in his truck, and 4 Foiles t-shirts in his dresser at home. He is just a big time call enthusiast, and on that particular day he just happened to grab his RNT or Grounds shirt and put it on. You couldn't turn someone away for that. Imagine how many people that person would end up telling his bad experience story to. Custom goose call buyers are a niche market, you piss a few of them off, they will communicate, and you will hurt because of it. He'd be much smarter to do what most salesmen would do and explain why his product is better.

Besides, that totally craps on the spirit of waterfowling. I view waterfowlers and a unique group. When two duck hunters meet each other at a gathering, they usually start as complete end up spending the rest of their time BSing the night away. Waterfowling is a brotherly sport, anyone that decides to divide themselves apart or profile others because of brand names is a fool. And if Jeff Foiles craps on an excited hunter who is at an event pouring his hard earned dollars into the waterfowl market, then he's no brother of mine.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Diver....the 2nd half of my last post doesn't jive with the first half. Let me try and explain better. 
What the overall point of what I'm trying to say is that *usually* it's not only JUST the shirt the guy is wearing that ****** the call maker off, but the attitude of the guy wearing the shirt that makes the difference. I've seen the heckling enough times at the show myself to know that every call maker gets approached by these little pi$$heads that are decorated with another companies calls, shirts, hats, etc., and all they do is approach the booth with no earthly interest in buying a call or getting useful calling tips, ONLY with the intention of picking a fight, or making someone angry. My only point here is that I've seen enough at the shows to convince me that 99% of the people that have a complaint about how they were treated at a show were treated that way because they asked for it. You said it yourself that Foiles joked with you and your grounds shirt. 
It's prolly a little different where you live, but here in CO you can try out nearly every kind of call you desire at the sportsmans warehouse or other sporting goods outlet outside of the waterfowl shows....Everyone's gonna treat you like the jerk you are if you walk into the show decked out like King S#IT pretending like your interested in someone elses calls, when all you are trying to do is boost your ego.

Sorry for the rant....I don't even know how it got this far, but I think I'd get a little weary having to deal with some of the A$$holes the call makers have to deal with.


----------



## diver_sniper

Alright bro, I gotchya. I can't say I've seen anyone walk in like that but I'm sure it happens plenty, just like you described.

Kinda funny how most people have sports or movie stars that they sit and talk about how much they admire, but to most of us those people aren't that great. But you start talking about a call maker and you're talking about the big timers. I like it that way, you can actually meet and talk to our celebrities.

Ok, the weirdest thing just happened. As I was in the middle of typing that last paragraph, my phone rang. It was a hunting buddy from Moorhead, he said he just got and the freeway, was just cruisin along, and he passed Jeff Foiles. Strait Meat truck, camo everywhere, he got up next to him, looked in cab and sure enough it was Jeff. That's almost creepy.


----------



## gone goosin

Diver_Sniper...do yourself a favor and get the "Shore Thing". I'm telling you it is the SH##. You can always by a "major" callmakers call but you can only get the best once and thats a Shore Thing. Be unique..I bet you don't go back.


----------



## diver_sniper

No worries goosin, the Shore Thing is next on my list, along with a PSM. Does anyone know a store or an event where they would have a Shore Thing I could try? I've been to the web site but it looks pretty small, and considering they are on the east coast I doubt they have reached as far as Nodak yet, if they even sell through stores at all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's hard to find a callmaker who's not a heck of a nice guy. We all have our off days in business.  Tim paved the way for most of the callmakers of today, and still makes some of the best calls found anywhere.

Remember......they all kill geese if you know how to blow it!


----------



## PJ

The only beef I have with Foiles, besides the fact they shoot a ton of hens on his videos, is that he says his calls are "Championship Calls." When the SMH only won a single championship. It was Shawn Stahl and no other Foiles call has won a championship. Weak. Look at all the crowns the Super mag has!


----------



## diver_sniper

I almost had to look that up today, I forgot that Shawn won on a Foiles. Another thing, and I don't know if it was Jeff or Cabelas that had this written, but a few years back he was in the Cabelas Fall catalog in an picture and the caption said "World duck and goose calling champion Jeff Foiles" Sorry Jeff, never did, never will. The best shot his calls got at a second title is Big Shawn doin it for em, which wouldn't surprise me, that fella is amazing. He was runner up this year.

On a separate note, Bay Country calls had 2 of the top 3 calls in the World contest this year, I'm surprised we haven't head more hype about these guys. I really need to check one out.


----------



## diver_sniper

Ohhhh now here's a juicy little fact for everyone.

In 1996 both Jeff Foiles and Fred Zink ranked in the top 5 at the World Goose Calling Championship... The juicy part you ask? They both did it on calls made by Tim Grounds.

http://www.callingducks.com/calling_con ... &YEAR=1996


----------



## T Shot

The goose calling tree doesn't branch out too far to be honest with you. I have an old Tim Grounds video that has Tim and Freddie hunting together up in Canada, long before the Zink line of calls came about. If I recall farther back, Freddie made an appearance on the wonderful Tony Dean show back when he was guiding around the La Qui Parle area. It is a small world.


----------



## PJ

diver_sniper said:


> Ohhhh now here's a juicy little fact for everyone.
> 
> In 1996 both Jeff Foiles and Fred Zink ranked in the top 5 at the World Goose Calling Championship... The juicy part you ask? They both did it on calls made by Tim Grounds.


It is pretty much common knowledge that Grounds taught all of those guys how to call. And Zink and Foiles won all their titles using flutes!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Find it hard to believe that Jeff was a jerk as he will tune any call from any call maker if you go to his booth. And with as many calls as he donates and discounts I don't think that not selling one call would hurt him. When I went to the Foiles booth in Fargo the McArthur brothers were great and tuned all my calls and replaced all the reeds for nothing. But I would also guess if you go to his booth with attitude it will be taken to a point and then dished right back. I have worked DU booths before when people come up and try and try to stir the pot. You try to be as professional as possible but at some point you have to get the clowns on their way. I am sure it is the same with decoy, lure, gun and other booths. People come up and spew some crap and walk off and then go to the bar or the internet and tell their stories. Its to be expected. You don't actually think waterfowlers only argue on the net do you?

As far as Foiles stealing the term Strait Meat. It is said that was the old guide's term for when the birds came right in. I guess it would be the same as term setting up on the X, fall flight, whistling wings, in your face, landing zone... All terms used over the years before put on calls and videos.

Tim Grounds' first tips video has both Zink and Foiles in it.

I guess if guys put as much energy into practicing as they do slamming people, the stage in Easton would have a lot more guys on it.

I do say hats off to Grounds, Zink, and Foiles as I have never heard of any instances where they publically bad mouth each other. I think they keep it at the professional level. Maybe a lesson there to be learned.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PorkChop said:


> I guess it would be the same as term setting up on the X, fall flight, whistling wings, in your face, landing zone... All terms used over the years before put on calls and videos.


Actually, I've trademarked all of those phrases so you can send me a check for that new half section I'd appreciate it. :lol: Couldn't resist.



> I do say hats off to Grounds, Zink, and Foiles as I have never heard of any instances where they publically bad mouth each other. I think they keep it at the professional level. Maybe a lesson there to be learned.


So very true.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Isn't Shawn over with Buck Gardner now. I'm pretty sure he has some custom calls through BG.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Chris Hustad said:


> send me a check for that new half section I'd appreciate it. :lol: Couldn't resist.


I thought it was 5 sections? :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Isn't Shawn over with Buck Gardner now. I'm pretty sure he has some custom calls through BG.


From BG website:

See details Shawn Stahl Signature Series Acrylic Goose Call 
Buck Gardner Calls introduces our latest acrylic goose calls designed and hand-tuned by Shawn Stahl, 2000 World Champion Goose Caller. Black. 
Our price: $134.99


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Way to go Porkchop...

Thanks for using one paragraph to say what it took me a short novel to TRY to say!!

:homer:


----------



## diver_sniper

Yup, Stahl is with Buck now. He's also with Avery and GHG again. I guess they must have needed a big name to come in and take Foiles' spot when he went over to FA.


----------



## nickwesterholm

what are you talking about divers?



diver_sniper said:


> Yup, Stahl is with Buck now. He's also with Avery and GHG again. I guess they must have needed a big name to come in and take Foiles' spot when he went over to FA.


i'm pretty sure zink is a big enough name for Avery and GHG? I don't agree that Avery/GHG needed Stahl to help them cause Foiles went to Final Approach. Maybe i'm wrong but i think avery/ghg would do just fine w/o stahl.


----------



## diver_sniper

Ok, I said that wrong. They didn't need Stahl, but I'm guessing that they _wanted_ to have another big name under their label. Because I'm sure having Foiles go to FA was a bit of hit for them. As far as I can see, for the last two or so years I would say Foiles has been the most widely spread name in waterfowling. Like him or not he's probably the guy you're gonna want pushing your products(Which he does a wonderful job of). I'm a firm believer that name recognition sells, especially for things like decoys and blinds. I don't think FA would have made it far with their decoys if they didn't have Foiles picture on the box. And that's a very important point, his picture was on the box, which means they were using that face to sell those decoys. You no longer see a FA advertisement without a picture of Foiles in it.

Considering Stahl was just floating around out there doing his own thing, he was a good pick up. You're right, they didn't need Stahl, but he certainly won't hurt anything.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Just imagine if they put me on the box. The China men could not keep up!


----------



## PJ

These days it seems as if everyone and their grandma pro-staffs for Avery.


----------



## dblkluk

> Just imagine if they put me on the box. The China men could not keep up!


Would the picture be with or without glasses?? Just trying to get the best mental image...


----------



## Leo Porcello

I think it would be your avatar on the AWF!


----------



## diver_sniper

PorkChop said:


> Just imagine if they put me on the box. The China men could not keep up!


:toofunny: The day that happens I will be first in line to buy boxes and boxes. Hell, I'll take the whole first semi load.


----------



## divot

Can someone please explain to me the difference between the Pro Super Mag and the Super mag


----------



## diver_sniper

The Pro Mag is a little bit longer, and it isn't offered in poly carb(plastic).


----------



## roostbuster

PJ said:


> These days it seems as if everyone and their grandma pro-staffs for Avery.


No joke... with conversations like this, it makes me wonder how brands like G and H sold anything before the marketing blitz of the last couple years. Now all of sudden we have "celebrities" who contribute basically nothing to the sport except for making calls, videos, and pushing their "made in china" equipment, which can be argued as to whether or not that is actually contributing something.


----------



## HATCHETMAN




----------



## roostbuster

HATCHETMAN said:


> Yeah...that's about right. Here I read a couple of days ago about China taking steps to "cool" it's economy because it's growing so fast (11% last quarter) the Chinese government is worried about "economic overheating, or collapse". I guarantee America is largely responsible for this. Anymore, it's really hard to find anything actually made fully in America. Hell, even the little plastic sticker and pouch my foiles calls came in were made in China!! Part of the reason I disagree so much with GHG's product line & others is because those companies are HUGE, and they use American faces to Pimp products made in other countries. What better step could Avery / GHG make than to bring the "worlds largest decoy manufacturer" back home. Do you honestly think they'd suffer?? Come on man....Avery / GHG is the Wal-Mart of the decoy world, with the following to match; they could be providing thousands of jobs / healthcare / benefits, etc. to good people here in America. I think it would be refreshing to see that happen....and gladly pay extra for it as well.


well said... If their decoys are truly the best there this, they should be able to afford to bring it back to the USA without any worries or having to take a cut in profits.


----------



## diver_sniper

Here's the thing though, there are hundreds upon hundreds of companies in the exact same situation. They _could_ bring their factory to the US, but what's the true benefit for the people that would make that decision? They are business men. I apologize if this is a false generalization, but it's in their nature to do everything they can to maximize profits. If that means having a factory in China because it will be far more profitable, then so be it. The men and women at the top of these flourishing companies are there because they know how to make money and step over the competition, not because they are sensitive to the needs and wishes of the American general public. Those are the companies that try too hard to keep everyone happy and find themselves unable to ever get too far off the ground.

I agree, it would be refreshing to see something like that, but I wouldn't bank on seeing it happen anytime soon, for any product, not just decoys.


----------



## HATCHETMAN




----------



## PJ

Here is my deal. Have them outsourced, or made by illegal workers here in the U.S. We have an aging workforce and the kids today are just plain lazy. I would bet that if Avery moved production to factories here in the U.S. the majority of the workers would be illegal. They seem to be the only people that want to work in factories these days. No 18 year old kid growing up in the US wants to garduate, drop out or whatever and go work in a factory. They all want to roll on dubs and expect everything to be handed to them. I am a hard worker, but I sure as fock do not want to slave away in a factory for peanuts for the rest of my life. :eyeroll:


----------



## wateroutfitter

Hi guys im a new hunter on the block have you tried tim's half breed ,call easy to blow and lots of volume great call i've been outfitting for over 20 years i've use tim 's call for at lease 15 yrs. great product


----------

